# New 2003 21rs Owner



## coloradododds4 (Jun 18, 2006)

HI everyone action 
We purchased a 2003 21RS yesterday and are thrilled with the idea of joining all of you as Outback owners! This is our very first RV purchase, we upgraded from our tent (not a camper a real set it up for hours tent!) and I can't wait to get started!

I hope some of you will help me answer a few questions --









The dealer told us the NADA guide did not list the 2003 21RS-Slide because not enough were made that year/have sold yet? Is this true? Any 2003 21RS owners out there know what the value is? I would love to know if we got a decent price or paid way too much as newbies!

We did not get copies of manuals for our trailer or appliances -- are they hard to get? Ant suggestions on how to find them would be appreciated!

Anyone know what the weight limit is for the bunk beds? We want to know if we can sleep adults on them as well as our toddlers?

We purchased the Blue Ox Snap-up kit/Sway control for our unit -- our tow vehicle is a 2006 Land Cruiser V8. Anyone know what setttings we should ask for to be sure it is installed properly? Anyone have expereince with this hitch? Any thoughts would be welcome.

We also purchased a brake control that will be installed in our TV.

Is there anything we are missing?









We can't wait to get started and are eager to learn everything we can about this model so please respond!

Thank you all so much and I hope we meet you on the road....
Sharon in Colorado


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome.

As for the trailer value -- call your insurance company -- trust me -- they will know the exact value -- LOL

As fo you towing with 2006 Land Cruiser V8 -- my recommendation is that you look for a long and wider base truck .. the 2006 Land Cruiser, although a great SUV, has a very small wheel base (I mean thats good becuase they are designed for mountain terain) but that makes for very hard towing ...

the shorter the wheen base the more "tail waging the dog" you will get

just my .02c


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

[quote name='coloradododds4' date='Jun 18 2006, 02:34 PM']
HI everyone action 
We purchased a 2003 21RS yesterday and are thrilled with the idea of joining all of you as Outback owners! This is our very first RV purchase, we upgraded from our tent (not a camper a real set it up for hours tent!) and I can't wait to get started!

I hope some of you will help me answer a few questions --









The dealer told us the NADA guide did not list the 2003 21RS-Slide because not enough were made that year/have sold yet? Is this true? Any 2003 21RS owners out there know what the value is? I would love to know if we got a decent price or paid way too much as newbies!

We did not get copies of manuals for our trailer or appliances -- are they hard to get? Ant suggestions on how to find them would be appreciated!

Anyone know what the weight limit is for the bunk beds? We want to know if we can sleep adults on them as well as our toddlers?

i also could not find a 2003 21rs, but try this
it is nada for a 2004


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 2003 21rs that I bought "gently used". To get a NADA value, you have to look under "Liteway" instead of Keystone which was the name then.

Also, I don't have a manual and IT IS NOT A PROBLEM when you have this site to answer all questions. Just do a search or ask a question. You won't miss the manual.

As to the bunks, yes, they sleep adults. My 6 foot son sleeps on one.

Welcome and good luck. You are going to have a ball.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

aren't there manuals for the tt (operation manuals) on the Keystone site? or for your case, maybe the liteway site?
Tawnya


----------



## coloradododds4 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone -- Our Insurance company could not find it on NADA and went with the 2004 value. NO problem for us. I was just wondering if there is a difference in value from 2003 to 2004.

As for the Land Cruiser -- I wish we knew we were buying a TT when we ordered it. It's now too late and we are stuck with this for at least 5 years. Perhaps my husband will consider trading our Highlander for a Sequoia -- is that any better as a TV?

Thanks for the input on the bunks -- it's nice to know we can haul more adults on those weekends when Grandma may be in town or our siblings.

I will check the liteway site for the manuals -- thanks for the tip. What about the appliances are there any known issues I should be looking out for?

Happy Camping! sunny 
Sharon in Colorado


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome to Outbackers. You are really going enjoy visiting here . Nice people , great place learn about RVing safely. Oh yessssss check out the mods and the great pictures in the Gallery. Congrats on your Outback
















Jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome coloradododds4b to the Outback Family
And congrats on choosing the 21RS very nice model
I would also check with the insurance company for a price of it
As far as the manuals are concearned contact keystone I'm sure they could help you out
I believe the bunk ratings are around 250 lbs.
Sorry don't know much of the Blue Ox hitches might be better with the Equalizer with the Land Cruiser
Are you having a Prodigy brake controller installed?

Don action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, coloradododds4!* action 
I am glad you have decided to join us!









As far as manuals are concerned, if you post a list of the specific models of equipment you have, some of us fellow Outbackers may be able to send you copies.

As far as the NADA value... Are you sure you really want to know? The deal is done, and from personal experience I can tell you that all you may accomplish is to make yourself feel bad. If the price semed fair to you - for what you got - I would be happy with it, and move on. That's just me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

You know, you have an Outback now and you are not in a tent anymore!
It doesn't get much better than that









You will have so many memorable experiences ahead of you... and lots of Questions! This is the best place to learn! Congrats and welcome action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Going from a tent to that TT is gonna be heaven. I usually have success getting manuals online. Go to the manufacturer's website and they often have manuals in PDF.

SCott


----------



## coloradododds4 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Boy do we feel welcome! We pick our Outback on Thursday and we can't wait to try it out this weekend!

ANyone have any storage suggestions -- covered vs. open? We are currently looking for decent storage in the Boulder area in Colorado.

Thanks again,
Sharon and Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

coloradododds4 said:


> ANyone have any storage suggestions -- covered vs. open?


If you can afford it, I would strongly recommend a covered spot. It will really help keep your Outback looking brand new for a lot longer. And with much less potential for damage than a fabric cover.

If you can find a facility with a dump station and/or wash area, all the better! And, of course security should be your top priority.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I covered mine the first year
But don't cover it any more and besides it still looks good just have to wash it more often

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, and congratulations on not having to set up and sleep in a tent.
You're gonna like it here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on coming over to the 'dark side' with the rest of us x-tenters! You'll soon learn just how wonderful it is to have lights at night, a furnace when its cold, AC when its not, and having that bathroom 10ft away at 3am just can't be beat. We have been wilderness campers for about 30 yrs - got bitten by the RV bug when we rented one last summer - bought our 25RSS last Nov and haven't looked back....hmmmmm, not even sure where the covetted tent is. YOU'RE GONNA LOVE IT!


----------

